# [How to]power button mod



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

http://teambamf.net/showthread.php?p=19705

Thought is share this here.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

Nice

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------

